# American Girl - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks Dale. What’s your signal chain? Was that OD from the amp or a pedal? Sounded great.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

greatly appreciate you checking this out! Guitar - Xotic RC Booster - Fulldrive 2 - Headstrong Lil King amp 1x12.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Lol, I think this video is older than 2015, isn't it Dale? I'm pretty sure this video is where I learned to play this song and I've been playing it for a while!!! Great tutorial.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hollowbody said:


> Lol, I think this video is older than 2015, isn't it Dale? I'm pretty sure this video is where I learned to play this song and I've been playing it for a while!!! Great tutorial.



haha...looks like i posted it in 2015 but it's been a long 3 years for me! Sure appreciate the words, means a lot, and hope all is goodd with you, your friend, dale.


----------

